

Ask HN: I'm starting a free development blog. Would you like to donate a logo? - AncoraImparo

I am an experienced software engineer, many projects have gone into gathering my little book of notes on algorithms and data structures in many languages. I will be creating a blog which will cover one problem a week and will be free to read or subscribe to. I will also take requests if anyone has a particular problem which will is torturing them at any given time.&#60;p&#62;I don't have an eye for design though, and I would like to appeal to the community for a user here who does, andwould like to create a logo for me. I can't afford to pay for it as I am currently broke due to thankgs-giving, christmas and other financial commitments.&#60;p&#62;Maybe you are an up and coming designer who needs some portfolio expansion? Maybe you are just nice enough to do some free work. I have given many hours of my lif to open source development, and would really appreciate if someone could do this for me.&#60;p&#62;Thanks in advance.
======
onion2k
You don't need a logo. Start the blog, post regularly, and if it's decent then
someone will step up and offer to create something.

Not having a logo won't hold you back, so just get on with it.

~~~
AncoraImparo
Thanks, to both of you :)

I will worry about it later then. Can either of you suggest the best blog
engine to use for this? I was thinking wordpress. Obviously my experience
isn't in web development. :)

~~~
cowsaysoink
Go with wordpress, even going with wordpress.com would be a good idea just pay
the cheap fee to host your domain there (and maybe pay for ad-free total would
be $40/year).

------
struppi
Cool, good luck with your blog, please share the URL here once you started it!

Anyway, I don't think you really need a logo right now. Just take a template
that looks nice and start creating content. When your blog becomes popular -
because of the content you wrote! - you can start worrying about logo and
design.

------
fbpcm
Pretty Logo gives away one free logo design once a month
<https://prettylogo.com/win-a-free-logo.php>

